# The Evil Twin???



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2009)

We got adorable, mischevous Bentley in February when he was 13 weeks old.
I kept in close contact with our wonderful breeder and yesterday brought home his half-brother, Oliver. Husband is out of town. I said some time ago that we should get another dog and he just looked at me. Said nothing. Means yes, no? Oh well!!!
Anyway since 10 week old Oliver arrived, he has bitten Bentley on the nose, latched onto his muzzle and ears for a ride and grabbed his tail at which time Bentley spun around like a whirling dervish giving Oliver the ride of his short life.
And to think I was worried about a 3 lb 6 oz puppy vs a 12 lb 6 oz puppy. The 'baby" has also taken over my "baby's" toys and chew bones, taken over his bed, uses his crate instead of his own, barks and screams like a banshee when left in his crate. Bentley never barks. Only a little peep. Bentley plays as rough as Oliver but then just lays down and watches his world being taken over.
I can't say enough about having 2 puppies and I can't say enough about having just one.
Looking forward to my husband's return on Saturday. 35 years down the drain.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You should just tell him it was an accident heehee! That's what hubby told me when he accidentally bought a new computer on-line ha! Both boys sound like normal healthy havs! Does your older boy like the new puppy? My guys are a year apart but still act the same. Marley grabs at Rufus' tail and grabs his feet and barks like crazy to get him to play! I have four dogs in the house and they all share crates and toys and chews. Hopefully hubby will be thrilled! (once he gets over the shock LOL!) Have you dropped any hints to prepare him?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Go with the "look what my best friend bought me"!!! That's what I'm doing for the 2nd one! Can we get some pics, please?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Husband, Bentley and Oliver are lucky to have such a good woman around!

Hope you'll all have all sorts of fun there and post some Bentley and Oliver antic pictures soon!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you need to greet your husband at the door when he gets home and praise him for being such a loving, wonderful thoughtful husband and that you couldn't imagine getting a better gift than having a new puppy delivered while he was out of town. What a wonderful man to have not only listened to what you wanted but having acted on it! :evil:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

> Husband is out of town. I said some time ago that we should get another dog and he just looked at me. Said nothing. Means yes, no? Oh well!!!


giggle

Let us know what he says : )


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on Oliver. can't wait to see pictures and hear what hubby has to say!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't worry, things will get better!!! I am certainly no expert on training, and I've never had two dogs, so I won't be much help here. Perhaps someone here will have advice. 
It seems like Oliver needs a lot of training. He is just going to require a lot of you following him around and correcting him, and he will get the picture. Is Bentley correcting him at all when he tries to bite him? The one thing I do remember about having one puppy is that he followed us around biting, chewing on everything and especially latching onto our pants as we walked. It was a lot of constant correction, and he did get much better. It's not the same thing as your experiencing, of course, but it does show the power of training. Just relax and take things one step at a time, and most importantly, make your DH his favorite meal! Hopefully he won't be too mad.
Gina


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> I think you need to greet your husband at the door when he gets home and praise him for being such a loving, wonderful thoughtful husband and that you couldn't imagine getting a better gift than having a new puppy delivered while he was out of town. What a wonderful man to have not only listened to what you wanted but having acted on it! :evil:


Jill, what a devious mind you have. I love the way you think!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The puppy is totally normal, my Smarty has lost half the facial hair, half the long ear hair and half her tail since Galen arrived. We see Galen trying to get the hair out of her mouth after the attack on Smarty.

As for the Husband, you simply say “What Puppy?” My DH wanted nothing to do with getting another one but Galen won him over in about 5 minutes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> I think you need to greet your husband at the door when he gets home and praise him for being such a loving, wonderful thoughtful husband and that you couldn't imagine getting a better gift than having a new puppy delivered while he was out of town. What a wonderful man to have not only listened to what you wanted but having acted on it! :evil:


This is priceless!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Gypsy... Cash terrorized Jasper when he joined our family and took over all his toys too. I almost gave him back I was so worried about my precious Jasper...(and of course I had totally romanticized jasper's puppyhood...he was perfect) But I knew I had no choice when DH said "this is not a pair of shoes you can just return" :redface:and then when Jasper turned into a dog twice his size to protect little Cash from the cable repair man I knew I was outnumbered and little devil dog was ours to keep...He did however win me over with his big brown eyes and need to cuddle. 

Hopefully Oliver will win over your DH in the same way. 

f you want to preserve some of Bentley's status in your home you can try to feed him first and make Oliver wait... This helped us initially, but eventually Jasper refused to eat first and let Cash the dominant role...Now they eat at the same time. And if the rough housing ever makes you nervous you can break it up....I was told by some wise folk on the forum when I was worried about Jasper that as long as he keeps coming back and is not running for refuge then everything is AOK. And once Oliver learns some manners you can make him wait for his treat while Bentley does a trick or two. 

But more importantly...you have had Bentley since February and now have a new puppy and we "the forum" have not seen any pictures? get posting those photos of your furkids. And please keep us posted on your Husbands return and reaction.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Send him an email with the subject line "Are you my daddy?" and then attach a photo of the new little guy. That's what I did to DH with Murphy.

Or you could make a trip to Victoria's Secret, greet him at the door in your new "clothes" and I doubt he'll care what else you bought while he was away!:wink:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Send him an email with the subject line "Are you my daddy?" and then attach a photo of the new little guy. That's what I did to DH with Murphy.
> 
> Or you could make a trip to Victoria's Secret, greet him at the door in your new "clothes" and I doubt he'll care what else you bought while he was away!:wink:


Oh, Lord, Ann...if I did that, Thomas would think somebody died because I'd be crying so hard at seeing myself in Vicky's Secret "clothes."


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy, Oliver. I can't wait to see pictures....(and what DH says when he returns). My bets are that he will be in love within 15 minutes.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Having two puppies at once is definitely more work, since not only are you training each puppy individually, you're teaching them how to behave with each other too! Our two will tussle and wrestle all day long if we let them, but if it escalates too much (if I hear too much growling, squealing, thumping!), or I am just tired of the commotion, then it's time to stop. We have had them two months now, and they understand what "settle down" means, and will stop playing/annoying each other and go to separate places to chew a toy. BUT initially, we were separating them constantly, even using puppy barriers to keep them apart if necessary, or crating them for some quiet time. Otherwise, you feel like you can never take your eyes off them!

The other thing I have noticed with having two puppies, is that even if you buy two of everything (which we have!), they always want what the other one has, even if it is exactly the same. Two-year-old children? Yes. So we also work on teaching them that it is OK if one puppy has something - the other doesn't necessary get to have it too. I'll also give them a play session with me, so that they learn that it is more fun with the human. Luckily, I have two hands, one for tug-of-war and one for tossing a toy!

They also need to sort out which is more dominant - ours seem to be letting Pixie take that role, but again, we don't let her become too bossy and carried away. We were feeding them separately at one time, but they get along well at the dinner bowl, so now we let them eat together. We put the kibble on a dinner plate so plenty of room for both heads to get in there.

As far as how to deal with your husband when he gets home, sorry, can't help you there!

Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just checking in to see how your DH liked the new addition. How are things with Bentley and Oliver?
Gina


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Continuing Saga Of Bentley & Oliver*

Thanks to you all for such creative suggestions, support and wisdom. Other than upping the hour of my cocktail time I guess I'm surviving. Victoria's Secret would freak me out but my husband would probably be a happy man. Will keep it on my list. (who can afford it with 2 Havanese ?)
I need to find out how to post pictures. I have an old Kodak program on my computer.
Have discovered that alternate time outs in their crates work wonders (for me). It doesn't really hurt them either as they can catch their breath & have a little nap too. I spoke to my breeder and she reassurred me that their behavior sounded normal. Just reminded me that when all is said & done that I need to be Alpha and they would work it out between themselves. Wise words.
Now on to my husband. In all fairness I couldn't not tell him and have a "little surprise" waiting for him on Saturday. So I said I have 3 things to tell you. One is interesting, one is good and the other is a little surprise. Of course he asked. So I told him the good news is that he's coming home in a few days (like he didn't know). The interesting news was regarding some medical tests and of course the little surprise came next.
Kinda went like this - me - Guess what? he - What? me - We have a new baby! he - A new baby what? me - A puppy! 
Got a little quiet for a moment. Then I babbled on about how cute he is, how good he is for Bentley, told him about their silly antics, etc. Then I asked if he was still coming home. Of course he said yes. 
He asked why I got Oliver and I told him it was part of my Bucket List. (loved that movie)
Can't remember if he told me he loved me before we hung up. Think so. Will find out tonight.
I'll find out how to post pictures. Bentley is black with a white beard & a little white on his chest. Oliver is cream with darker beige ears and tear stains.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How's it going?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Looking forward to my husband's return on Saturday. 35 years down the drain.


ound:ound:ound:ound: You'll figure a way around him. After 35 years you know his weak spots :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How are things going? I am using the Bucket List on several things now. Hope all news is good?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Evil One & Husband*

Well guess who is so cute, mischevious, and husband's favorite little guy next to Bentley of course. Yep, Oliver the Evil. Things are going well, kind of. No problem with my man but the puppies are going to cause me to be committed. Might be a good thing. 
They play and fight constantly which is fun to a degree. It rapidly turns into a chasing, tumbling, growling session at which time I need to seperate them for a while. One goes in their crate and the other is left out to play and re-group or goes in the other room with one of us. Occasionally, especially during meal times, they both go in their crates which are right next to each other. I've seen them pass a hoof and rawhide stick from one to the other.
They fight over toys, play tug of war, usually eat at the same time from a cake pan (my best china). Bentley, my 9 1/2 month old, often sprawls on the floor and watches Oliver eat before he starts. Oliver may be Alpha in the making although it's hard to be sure right now.
I think Bentley has started blowing coat but at least half the mats are from Oliver biting and hanging on to Bentley's muzzle and most every other place he can latch on to. What a mess. Love him to death though.
Oliver is cream with apricot colored ears and tear staining along with stains around the mouth are already a problem. I don't plan on doing anything except good hygiene for a while. We'll see. 
My least favorite thing is "poopy butt" Holy!!!***!!!. 
Enough said for now.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the entertaining update! Sounds like all is well; you have it under control. And don't worry about being committed. We ALL have MHS!!


----------

